# OT: Knicks Waive Shannon Anderson



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> NEW YORK (AP) - Forward Shandon Anderson was waived Wednesday by the New York Knicks, who tried repeatedly to trade him.
> 
> The 6-foot-6 Anderson, starting his fourth year with the team, appeared in one game this season and went scoreless with one rebound in 20 minutes. The 8-year veteran, acquired from Houston in August 2001, never averaged more than 8.7 points in his time with the Knicks.
> 
> Anderson is owed $24 million over the next three seasons.


Now wouldnt this make a huge cap hit even though they waived him? I mean what was the point of doing this? Help me understand..


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

It does seem strange, they can not just eliminate $7 mil off the books

He has 3 years and $23+ mil still owed to him according to Hoopshype

If his contract is guarenteed money, NY will still owe it to him as stated above

They will be responsible for his salary unless another team picks him off the waiver wires. All teams get a shot at claiming him

I think that is how it works anyways


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

I just highly doubt anyone will pick him up at least until he is free and clear of that absurd contract.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

I read a few articles online in the offseason about how much Isiah Thomas and Shandon Anderson hate each other. Not a big surprise, especially if Thomas is going to start coaching the Knicks.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> Now wouldnt this make a huge cap hit even though they waived him? I mean what was the point of doing this? Help me understand..


He's worthless to them and nobody will give them anything for him.

They knew they were on the hook for his contract, but rather than have him sit at the end of the bench, they got rid of him. He was a sunk cost and the Knicks probably did the right thing.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

in todays HH rumors it is said his $24 mil owed to him by the Knicks will be bought out between $17-20 mil. A slight decrease

the Knicks are now going to sign Eddie Robinson who could be in a uniform as early as tomorrow

:reporter:


----------

